# MEDICAL HELP.



## oxacca (May 22, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to get Esketomine ( also known as Spravoto) in Thailand, it can only be perscribed by a doctor. I can't get it on the NHS here in England and it's incredably expensive at a private clinic, at least £10,000 for a course of treatment. Any info much appreciated.
Jac.


----------

